# How often do you worm your horses



## Quartz (25 September 2010)

As the title really, just want to know how many times you worm your horses.  Do you do 2 or 4 times a year?


----------



## marinitagsd (25 September 2010)

Normally every 3 months, using Equest and then Pramox  n vice versa but just ordered an egg worm count kit for both my girls to check whats going on. As I only have 2 horses on my own land, maybe they don't need worming/chemicals as much so thought I would give it a go! Will let you know results.
x


----------



## Tiggy1 (25 September 2010)

Twice a year with equimax.
Have sheep and cattle cross grazing


----------



## christi (25 September 2010)

i use a 3 year minimalist worming prog  , and every worm count i do comes back  - neg for worms , its great . ive been using it for years now.


----------



## Shysmum (25 September 2010)

Equest and Equest Pramox, so four times a year. I was on a yard where no one else wormed, and got into this routine to protect him as best I could. Now I've moved, I'm still going with it, but will start the egg counts soon. 

Don't want to use chemicals where they're not needed, and he gets garlic too, which is anthelmintic.  sm x


----------



## soloequestrian (25 September 2010)

Generally once per year for tapeworm, check redworm via egg count.


----------



## Sanolly (25 September 2010)

Twice year, autumn and spring


----------



## Maisy (25 September 2010)

I worm count and worm once a year, (would do more if a worm count was anything but low)




eta I worm count 3 monthly, but worm once a year!


----------



## kezimac (25 September 2010)

now for tapeworm, nov/dec for bots and small encysted redworm and then spring for tapeworm - rest of yr do diagnostic testing with poo samples - poo samples dont show tapeworm and should always do small redworm mid winter as its when they leave the gut


----------



## PeterNatt (25 September 2010)

Pick up the poos once every day.  Have regular 3 monthly worm counts. Worm for Tape worm and Encystead small red worm twice a year.


----------



## moses06 (25 September 2010)

Twice a year!


----------



## DanaHart (25 September 2010)

Twice a year - Spring and Autumn - poo pick regularly and worm count twice yearly


----------



## horsecrazy25 (25 September 2010)

Every 13 weeks - SO every 3 months x


----------

